# Kittens?



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss M has shown up from an afternoon jaunt with kittens in tow. The aren't hers. She's spayed. Has shown no signs of calling since that immediate post-spay reaction. No signs of pregnancy. No signs of nursing. So it wasn't botched. I'm just trying to figure out what the heckity to do with them. They seem pretty young, barely toddling. They need their mother and her milk. I can supplement with handfeeding and get them altered at the appropriate time, but I'm not looking to expand the kitty family, and now I'm concerned I may have a nest raider on my hands. Miss M may quickly find that her days of being allowed out are over.

*Side note: Adoption is not a likely option. We do not live in an area with a high adoption rate, and frankly I worry that those who would show interest would not be suitable candidates, and that someone could easily fall through my screening process.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

And the sucker falls. The babies are resting comfortably after a good meal. Can I just add people suck!?! They both have BB injuries. The little tuxedo has a bad leg and the little grey one has a messed up eye. The only thing that remains for sure is that unless there is no other choice they are not staying here.  Going to fix them up and look for homes even if it means transporting them north.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Could I see some pics? How is Miss M doing?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Well.. guess you now know why Miss. M brought them home.. I shudder to think that there were more babies and what happened to mom. I agree that people can suck.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll try to get some pics of the babies in the morning. I don't want to bother them too much while they settle, and Miss M is fabulous. She's a tiny thing for her age, but healthwise is perfect. She's a happy little piggy and a total pain in my backside, and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

They're with the vet. Things are not looking good for the little girl with the bad leg or for the little boy's eye. They both have nasty infections.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm sorry. I can't believe people can be like that..... to hurt such innocent creatures. I hope there is a special place in **** for anyone who would do that.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

How are they doing now?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Not well. The vet says the little boy isn't doing well either despite what it looks like. Other than his eye, he's lively and complains NON-STOP it's meooow here and meeeeeeeow there until you give him what he wants. He bounce and plays, but the vet assures me the infection is taking it's toll on the inside.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Please keep me updated.
Name suggustions
Boy: Miroslav*
Girl: Spring
*Behind the Name: Meaning, Origin and History of the Name Miroslav


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Does the vet think they will survive?


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

How are the kittens doing?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

The vet is not hopeful for the tuxedo girl. The little grey boy he describes as guarded condition.


----------



## Breezy-Supersonic (Jul 5, 2010)

Any Update?


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Neither one made it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bless the little ones. Their pain is over.


----------

